# Ghost set up



## sueb4653 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is my ghost set up 10 gal with mesh top jungle bed on the bottom some twigs and dead leaves I found outside, I have two small containers with stones and water in the bottom to help with humidity, a desk light over top. Humidity is 65% and temp 78. What you guys think?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 16, 2012)

I like You should keep a little colony in there


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 10 coming tomorrow very excited


----------



## stacy (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice looking set-up, Ghosts wont eat each other?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been told and read that they can be kept communal but must be well fed but you may still get the occasional canabil correct me if I'm wrong please


----------



## gripen (Jul 16, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I've been told and read that they can be kept communal but must be well fed but you may still get the occasional canabil correct me if I'm wrong please


That is correct.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 17, 2012)

You probably will want to separate the males if you plan on breeding them.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, separate the males and females at around pre sub


----------



## rs4guy (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks good to me, 6 or so should easily fit in there at the very least...


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 17, 2012)

my ghost would be so jealous. hes in a ventilated deli cup with sticks and bedding.


----------



## dlemmings (Jul 18, 2012)

malesa re smaller and that makes them a target...shoulda seperated mine earlier....ask questions but the set-up looks SWEET!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe add a background, it'd look nice.

Cool setup!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome! I do think the containers of water are kind of unecessary...all you need to do is mist them daily.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 19, 2012)

it is very dry here in Colorado hense the water to try keep some humidity inbetween spraying


----------

